# Camping This Weekend? Yup- Full Time



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't mean to brag, but yes we are going camping this weekend-- for the rest of our lives. The house closing is Friday, June 16. Right now it is Sunday, and we are sitting in the Outback, in the pouring rain. Tropical storm Alberto is our "going" away present! 33 years in Florida and we will NOT miss the summer storm season.

We "moved" into the Outback last night. We don't have any furniture left in the house, no tables, etc. We thought it might be easier to stay in the Outback. Moving the TT to a nearby state park on Wednesday to prepare for the closing.

Four more days of work, and we are done. We can't wait to join the ranks of "full timers". Scared?-Yea a little. Excited?- Yea A lot!! Prepared?- We think so, thanks to the many experienced posters on this forum and others.

Taking a laptop computer to stay in touch. After years of working with the public, I can't wait to say: "You know, I am on a fixed income". Really? Do you think this working guy is not, and has unlimited income?--HA!

Thanks again to all posters. So many great ideas!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All I can say is, WOW! That is exciting. Will you be traveling or pretty much staying in one place? North in the summer, south in the winter? What a life of liesure. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations, Dog Folks!

WOW! Full timing. Be sure to keep us up to date with your adventures! With all the rallies we have going, I'm sure we could keep you busy for some time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dog Foks,

I'm excited for you!







I can't imagine retiring....well, yes, I can, but not for several years, though.









Plese use your laptop to stay in touch and come by some of the rallies to meet and greet.

Good luck!









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Dog Folks on going Fulltimers
Have lots of great times out there









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so jealous, but we have our camper packed for the storm season, so we may find that we are temporary full-timers at some point during this furricane season.
I'm sure it is scary to let go of that regular income, but you can make it work. I told my husband that if I would finish my nursing degree that we can always pull into a place for a month or two and to to some temp agencies to earn a little money to tide us over for awhile and then do the same thing in another place for another month or two. Good news is you could always be a Wal-Mart Greeter action . Enjoy some well deserved rest and stay in touch


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on starting your full-time RVing adventures! Hope you get to see all the beautiful spots in the country that "pesky work thing" has kept you away from so far.







I have to admit I'm jealous.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new life and new 'home'. Enjoy!


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations on Retirement!

I must admit Iâ€™m a bit jealous. Enjoy your full-timing and keep us posted on your adventures.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy for you. Hope things go well and meet your expectations.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

How exciting!! I'm so happy for you guys! You have bragging rights you know!







Keep in touch and enjoy your new way of life! (I cant wait to have that lifestyle with my DH one day)









Jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Good news is you could always be a Wal-Mart Greeter


That was tounge firmly planted in cheek, right?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Check in often, maybe some of us will get to meet you as you pass thru an area.

Sounds like fun









John


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> All I can say is, WOW! That is exciting. Will you be traveling or pretty much staying in one place? North in the summer, south in the winter? What a life of liesure. Enjoy it.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]120473[/snapback]​


Thanks for ALL the support! Our bosss and our family can't belive we are doing this! Of course, I expected that response as many Outbackers have posted the same.

This year we will going north as far as North Carolina, by then it will be getting cold, and we will return to South Florida. We really plan to "follow the sun" looking for temps in the 60;s at night and 70-80 in the daytime.

Hope to meet fellow Outbackers along the way. Greatest group on the net! Not only campers, but OUTBACKERS!

Our site will be easy to find, just look for the 3 dogs tied up outside with us. (We never leave them alone)

But... don't let your children run through the site or let your dog loose!!







Ha Ha

Coffee is always ready.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Dog Folks, I wish you the best of luck and hope that the full timers dream lives up to expectations and more. It may be a few years off (ok, many) but I long to be on the road, kids raised (ok, not too far off) and just DW and I exploring all the beauty the country has to offer









Safe travels... Hope to see you at a rally near you soon!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! Enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a GREAT time...enjoy!


----------

